# Turns out Biden's a thugg too



## Stephen Brandon (Apr 3, 2019)

While Veep, Biden meddled in Ukraine politics, extorting money and demanding their president fire the prosecutor who  was investigating Burisma Holdings. Joe Biden's son was on the board of Burisma. So Trump's not the only nepotistic thug on Capitol Hill. What a surprise! 

On to the next hypocritical Democrat.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 3, 2019)

Joe is creepy.....he always has been.....but he is Pelosi's boy and will probably get the nomination....an old creepy white guy....and the old white geezer Bernie will be left saying WTF?...not again!!!!
And do not be surprised if he selects the Hildabeast for his VP....


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 3, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Joe is creepy.....he always has been.....but he is Pelosi's boy and will probably get the nomination....an old creepy white guy....and the old white geezer Bernie will be left saying WTF?...not again!!!!
> And do not be surprised if he selects the Hildabeast for his VP....



........and then he commits Arkancide.


----------

